# Windows 7 boot reparieren: "Fix Boot Error 0xC000000F" welches programm?



## nebeneffekt (16. November 2012)

Hallo

ich habe folgendes Problem:
http://www.prime-expert.com/articles/b17/images/boot_error_status_0xC000000F.png*** Boot Error 0xC000000F (An Error Occured While Attempting to Read the Boot Configuration Data) - FlashBoot and EBCD Articles[/URL]

auf der obigen seite ist beschrieben wie man dass behebt. eigentlich soll man dazu das Programm EBCD verwenden. Es ist aber nicht freeware.

meine Frage halt, gibt es freeware alternativen, mit dem man dasselbe tun kann?

kann man was finden auf: Ultimate Boot CD - Overview ? wenn ja, welches und wie müsste man da verwenden?


mfg


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (16. November 2012)

Kannst du die Festplatte an einen funktionierenden Rechner mit Windows XP oder höher hängen (intern, extern könnte auch gehen) ?
Falls ja, kannst du auf diesem Rechner mit Hilfe des Programmes Easy BCD (Freeware, wenn privat benutzt) den MBR neu schreiben.

Easy BCD kann sowohl für Win XP, also auch für WinVista/Win7 einen MBR auf beliebige Partitionen neu schreiben oder integrieren.


----------



## type_o (16. November 2012)

Hallo, 
warum machst Du nicht alles so, wie es in dem ersten Screen beschrieben wird?  
einfach Win Rep durchführen! 

MfG type_o


----------



## nebeneffekt (16. November 2012)

type_o schrieb:


> Hallo,
> warum machst Du nicht alles so, wie es in dem ersten Screen beschrieben wird?
> einfach Win Rep durchführen!
> 
> MfG type_o


 
windows reparatur hab ich versucht. klappt nicht. 



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Kannst du die Festplatte an einen  funktionierenden Rechner mit Windows XP oder höher hängen (intern,  extern könnte auch gehen) ?
> Falls ja, kannst du auf diesem Rechner  mit Hilfe des Programmes Easy  BCD (Freeware, wenn privat benutzt) den MBR neu schreiben.
> 
> Easy  BCD kann sowohl für Win XP, also auch für WinVista/Win7 einen MBR auf  beliebige Partitionen neu schreiben oder integrieren.



easy bcd ist mir bekannt. nur handelt sich bei dem momentan funktionsuntüchtigen Teil um ein Netbook. Weiss nicht, ev. könnte man das Netbook an einen PC anschliessen?

mfg


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (16. November 2012)

Mist.
Naja, du kannst das Netbook aufschrauben und die Festplatte ausbauen- und in einen Desktop-PC oder ein ext. HDD-Gehäuse einbauen.
Allerdings ist dann die Garantie futsch.
Mit Anschließen ist da wohl nicht viel...

Andere Sache: Boote mal von der Windows-Installations-CD, formatiere die 100 Megabyte große Startpartition (da die eh im Ar*** ist, kannst du ja nix mehr kaputt machen ) und versuche dann nochmal, den MBR neu zu schreiben (derzeit versucht die Reperatur warscheinlich, die fehlerhaften Dateien zu suchen und zu ersetzen anstatt alles neu zu schreiben).
Ansonsten fällt mir nur die Methode mit einem zweiten Rechner und BCD ein .


----------



## Inzersdorfer (16. November 2012)

Die automatische Bootreparatur mittels Win7 DVD muß 3x (in Worten: drei mal) durchgeführt werden !
Alternativ In der Wiederherstellungskonsole
1. bootrec /fixmbr
2. bootrec /fixboot
3. bootrec /RebuildBcd
Nacheinander eingeben und mit Return bestätigen.


----------

